# What's the verdict on using wraps?



## Infantry87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Never really had a problem, but lately I've noticed that my knees and wrists have a tendency of giving out more than usual. I've never been a fan of using knee/wrist wraps but I'm leaning towards the **** it method and looking to grab a pair for chest and leg day, and to use for military presses as well. As a first pair what you guys suggest? I'd like to get a pair I won't have to toss a few months down the road, and not so thick I won't be able to grip the damn bar either. Heard SF say something about Iron Rebel and the Anaconda wrap they have. Super supportive with little give and not all that thick. What are some of you using?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 22, 2015)

I use the red wraps from elitefts. My wrists aren't weak but I feel so much more secure when using wrist wraps. I have knee wraps but haven't really used then yet.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 22, 2015)

Those Anacondas are great and the Sling Shot Littlebridge knees wraps are also great.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 22, 2015)

When I bench over my by I use my wraps. I have 2 sets Inzer blacks are nice but the elite black and white stripped ones are stiff as hell. I use them over 400.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 22, 2015)

Inzer makes a pretty good middle of the road wrap.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2015)

i always wrap up the wrists...helps when im doing abs lol..I feel weird if my wrists are not wrapped up when i bench


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 22, 2015)

I love the slingshot stuff but both sets of knee wraps I have are coming apart at the edges.  I have the black ones,  the red lilliebridge wraps seem fine because some other dudes at the gym are using them.  I also have a set of inzer knee and wrist wraps that work really well and they're pretty old and staying intact.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 22, 2015)

I use wrist wraps for back, shoulders and arms...nothing fancy Harbinger's

but.............for my serious DL's I use my Haulin Hooks


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 23, 2015)

Inzer knee sleeves when squatting for volume, Inzer iron wraps when squatting heavy.

I use some generic brand wrist wraps when I bench heavy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2015)

I like both Inzer and elite wrist wraps. I've never used Lilliebridge or slingshot knee wraps but I love my inzer grippers. I have the inzer knee sleeves to but find myself just wrapping my self these days, which is fine for 80-90% work. I'm getting old and wrapping more often these days.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2015)

I wrapped my dick up once but stopped and took that shit off, I did not like it!


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 23, 2015)

if i did not use wrist wraps the tendinitis would kill me, i wish they made a body wrap lol


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 23, 2015)

Ive always used knee wraps. I only use them when im going heavy. Get the stiff firm ones otherwise they're worthess for support and they'll strech out quick. I have the red ones hell if I know what brand they are,  have had them for a few years and there still firm. 
I've never used wrist wraps,  never had issues with my wrist maybe partly due to that I've always used wrist straps for my super heavy pulling sets. People can say guys are pusses for using straps all they want but my wrist arent shot and I can lift alot heavier and get more reps because I don't have to worry about losing my grip or ending up with thrashed wrist.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 23, 2015)

I like chicken and steak wraps.  Yummy!!


----------



## mickems (Jan 24, 2015)

anacondas and slingshots. they sell them at the adult toy store.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Ive always used knee wraps. I only use them when im going heavy. Get the stiff firm ones otherwise they're worthess for support and they'll strech out quick. I have the red ones hell if I know what brand they are,  have had them for a few years and there still firm.
> I've never used wrist wraps,  never had issues with my wrist maybe partly due to that I've always used wrist straps for my super heavy pulling sets. People can say guys are pusses for using straps all they want but my wrist arent shot and I can lift alot heavier and get more reps because I don't have to worry about losing my grip or ending up with thrashed wrist.



Straps are a tool for building strength only pussies think they are for pussies.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think I'm gonna get the outlaws. And the 2inch straps. If the outlaws are too much they have a 30day return policy so I will go with a different pair.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 25, 2015)

Any wraps out there for elbows?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 25, 2015)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Any wraps out there for elbows?



I assume this was answered lol


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 25, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I assume this was answered lol



Indeed, saw it answered in another thread, then felt silly for not finding it earlier.. 

Of course, the fact I'm treating the "search" option as most guys do one night stands - smash without using it again doesn't help either, lol.. :32 (20):


----------

